# Grizzly Peak Century May 1st



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

The Grizzly Peak Century is coming up soon, who here is riding? This will be my third year, although the first year I only rode the first 70 mile loup. I remember last year there were several members here who rode. Last year temperatures were in the 90°s I like hot weather, but by May 2nd I wasn't used to it yet.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

*I will*



walrus said:


> The Grizzly Peak Century is coming up soon, who here is riding? This will be my third year, although the first year I only rode the first 70 mile loup. I remember last year there were several members here who rode. Last year temperatures were in the 90°s I like hot weather, but by May 2nd I wasn't used to it yet.


It'll be my first century. Training for the Death Ride. Looking forward to it, only problem being that I'll be in Vegas the weekend before so I hope I don't lose too much (ability) missing that last weekend-before ride.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

mness said:


> It'll be my first century. Training for the Death Ride. Looking forward to it, only problem being that I'll be in Vegas the weekend before so I hope I don't lose too much (ability) missing that last weekend-before ride.


I know of at least two other century rides that same day: Tour de Cure--Napa Valley, and the Delta Century out of Stockton, I believe. So there seems to be a lot to choose from.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

The Grizzly Peak Century is on roads I ride every day. It's also the closest, so I can sleep in later.  

It's also the hardest, with a lot of climbing.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Some colleagues at work and I are going Sunday. Registration is now closed. Supposed to be pretty good food at this one. Any other locals going?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Busy weekend for rides...*

On Saturday is the Mt. Hamilton Challenge and Ascent and the Devil Mountain Double. I'm doing the Challenge.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice ride. Weather was great, despite the forecast.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Event photos are up at photocrazy.com. Based upon our limited sample size of four, only two of our group had photos taken and posted - so from that data, there's about a 50:50 chance of finding your photo there...


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I had a great ride, there were even some popsicles left at the last (Proctor School) rest area this time! The weather was great. I wore my May Day Jersey for Mat 1st.


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*tough century!*

i rode the metric in college many many years ago... it was tough but i wasn't in as good of shape. 

this year we did the full ... the metric was even tougher this year it seemed since they moved to a different school and there was a monster climb right before the end of the metric.

great food (i liked the gummy bears on the 3 bears), support/sag (i blew out a sidewall and they got me a new tire courtesy of missing link so i could finish out the ride -- this was 1/2 way through the 2nd loop), and as johnny99 said, perfect weather. even after doing solvang for the 1st time this year, this is still my all time favorite century.

john



johnny99 said:


> Nice ride. Weather was great, despite the forecast.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Number9 said:


> Event photos are up at photocrazy.com. Based upon our limited sample size of four, only two of our group had photos taken and posted - so from that data, there's about a 50:50 chance of finding your photo there...


Too bad the guy overexposed the background. I remember the guy taking the pictures and thinking it was an incredible view in the background and could make a really great photo. Everyone would have bought one. He screwed it up! What an amateur.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Too bad the guy overexposed the background. I remember the guy taking the pictures and thinking it was an incredible view in the background and could make a really great photo. Everyone would have bought one. He screwed it up! What an amateur.


The background on my picture was washed out, too. They guy was using a flash gun so he should have been able to get the right exposure.


----------

